# Anyone else having reception problems.



## fochs13 (Dec 2, 2006)

I recently re-activated my xm/sirius subscription after going without for 10 months. I never really had any reception problems in the past, but in the past two or 3 days, I can't seem to get a decent reception no matter where I put the antenna. In the past I had the antenna in my bedroom window, which was north facing and never had any problems. Now even when I place the antenna in my living room window, which is south facing, I can't seem to get a good reception. It will cut in and out throughout the day and then at about 8:00 at night, there is no reception at all.

Has anyone else experienced this lately?

If it makes any difference, my receiver is an xm tao (similar to the mifi).


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

From what I remember, the Sirius satelites are moving, and the XM ones are stationary. What you are describing sounds like the problem I have around the house with my Sirius radio because the satellites move throughout the day and night.

However, because you have XM, you should not have that problem. Do you have new trees, or perhaps leaves in the way now that were not there before?


----------



## fochs13 (Dec 2, 2006)

I went online to refresh my signal and it seems to be working fine now.


----------

